# Reputable sources for music articles?



## classicalman (May 11, 2014)

Hey all!
I'm currently a college student and am working on a paper comparing and contrasting two of Joseph Haydn's works: Opus 76, No. 3 ("Emperor") string quartet and Symphony No. 94 in G major ("Surprise" symphony). The reason I'm here is that I've had trouble finding any reputable academic sources specifically discussing each of these pieces and thought this would be a good place to ask. All I have found are articles from Britannica or Wikipedia and unfortunately these are not considered reputable sources (for this class). If anyone knows of any specific articles or sources that could help me, it would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi classicalman and welcome!

I quite surprised that Britannica is not considered a reputable source for your class but being myself Italian I am possibly unaware of any changes in their editorial process.

If those sources you mentioned are not considered reputable, honestly I don't know if you can find something "reputable" online, but you can start from the bibliographical references on both Wikipedia and Britannica.

A reference book is the Rosen one (_Rosen: The Classical Style - Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven)._ It briefly analyzes both works, but there are many other books specifically on Haydn's quartets and symphonies.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Does your college have a library?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Indeed Simon, and access to online journals I should think. That's where the op should be looking


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Donald Francis Tovey wrote a couple of pages about the "Surprise" in his Essays in Musical Analysis (The volume on orchestral works, obviously.) You might browse the indices in general surveys of chamber music (keyword "chamber music" for the title) to see if anyone has focused special attention on the quartet.

You don't say what the context of this paper is. Are you a music major? If you have any skills in musical analysis and a basic comprehension of form, you could compare and contrast the approaches to form or thematic development (or whatever seems most interesting and salient) between the movements of the symphony and their counterparts in the quartet. Or you could consider any differences that might be due to the symphony being intended for a large and perhaps less sophisticated audience?


----------

